# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] VC# will substitute VC++?

## budihartanto

Hi All,

I'm a VC++ programmer (and an educator). Currently, I'm using VC++ 6.0, and intend to move to VC++ .Net. However, I'm considering about using VC# instead of VC++ .Net. 

Why?
I have a feeling that Microsoft is shifted away VC++ and moving to VC#. Why do I have that feeling? When I have a brief look at the MSDN (.NET) about how to do this and that, some of the commands are not available in VC++. But None of them are not supported in VC#. Besides, some comments tend to give suggestion (although sometimes it is a bit implicit), that doing that in VC# is even better than doing that in VB.Net.

Can I have a good explanation about the future of VC++? Is it true that Microsoft give more support to VC# than VC++? Will VC++ be dead (due to the programming complexity and it's unsafe features) and be changed by VC#?

Thanks

----------


## kiran.c

> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a VC++ programmer (and an educator). Currently, I'm using VC++ 6.0, and intend to move to VC++ .Net. However, I'm considering about using VC# instead of VC++ .Net. 
> 
> Why?
> I have a feeling that Microsoft is shifted away VC++ and moving to VC#. Why do I have that feeling? When I have a brief look at the MSDN (.NET) about how to do this and that, some of the commands are not available in VC++. But None of them are not supported in VC#. Besides, some comments tend to give suggestion (although sometimes it is a bit implicit), that doing that in VC# is even better than doing that in VB.Net.
> 
> Can I have a good explanation about the future of VC++? Is it true that Microsoft give more support to VC# than VC++? Will VC++ be dead (due to the programming complexity and it's unsafe features) and be changed by VC#?
> 
> Thanks



Hi 

I am also brothered about this . I would like to here reply from MVP.

Thanks 
Kiran chikhale

----------


## joncaves

Hi: I'm Jonathan Caves and I am a developer on the Visual C++ Compiler Team.

Visual C++ is most definitely not going away. The Visual C++ team are currently busy working on the next release in which a lot of our focus is on making MFC and ATL application run great (and look great) on Vista. But as well as this "short-term" work we are also heavily involved in planning for the next generation of C++ tools. We believe that C++ as a systems programming language will be around for many years to come so we need to ensure that our many customers have the best-in-class C++ compilers and tools so that they can in turn develop great applications.

----------

